# 600 Amp service



## HardCorps (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone have a 600 amp service (CT can) for their residence and shop? Or, have put them in?

That's my plan - (House 3700 Sq.ft., shop 30x50 w/extras).

Location - NW

I've been getting mixed answers locally...,

two meters; one 200 amp for the shop and a 400 amp service for the house! (each meters is $12 a month, and will probably be going up.)

or, the CT can suppling 200 amps to the shop and 400 to the house.

I plan on choosing the later. Seems a little over kill and I can't remember ever seeing it on a large standard residencial with shop, but I think it's what I will need.

...have any reassurance!!!


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Did one of these for a LARGE house several years ago. 600A. Two separate services, side by side, well labeled. Required engineering and special approvals because it violates the NEC. 

The local utility could not provide feeds greater than 300A to a/this residence but they could do multiples. The plan was to add a third as we added the remaining 20,000 square feet to the house. The customers went to prison before that happened.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

wow-600 amps? 

I was in the electrical room of a large church facility which had a 600amp service. with more than 20k sqft of rooms, they had 13 hvac units spread out as well as all of the additional electrical requirements. 

Would it be more typical to run the 400A to your house and then feed 100A to your garage? Suppose you could run 200A w/ the appropriately sized breaker-do they make a plug in breaker of that size? 

Not to be nosey, but why would you ever need a 600A service? A lot of UV lamps possibly? Even a 250A ac/dc welder at full tilt is around the 60A (240v).

good luck,


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

For services that big, the power company will often want you to have the calculations to prove you need one that big. To get this calc to work out, you need to throw a bunch of equipment that doesn't exist yet (and, indeed, you many never own:whistling ) into the calculation. Some areas want services over 400 amp to have an engineer's seal on the E sheets.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

MD's correct. On the 600A we did we needed all equipment and uses spec'd by and sealed by an engineer. I did the specs, gave the whole thing to an engineer who charged me $200 to review and seal it.

By the way, at the time the customers went to prison, their house was 17,500 SF heated, another few thouseand sf of covered porches, 6 HVAC systems, and more crap than anyone needs.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

I smell a grow house. 

What did your clients go to prison for Thom?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Same Old said:


> I smell a grow house.
> 
> What did your clients go to prison for Thom?


Medicaid fraud


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

hey they may have had glaucoma it all ties in, thom did you get paid in BC bud?


----------

